

Brief Glimpse Inside Expedia’s SEO Machine - MichaelTieso
http://travelblogsuccess.com/brief-glimpse-inside-expedias-seo-machine/

======
gregcohn
This is interesting but most likely a consequence of their affiliate program,
which like any affiliate program rewards traffic and thus tends to spawn a lot
of referral volume at the expense of authenticity.

